# Pekingese Shaved?



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

Im getting a new pair of Oster Clippers and I have a pekingese that i want to shave. (we want him to be clipped like that.) But the only thing is i dont know what size blade to use? I want it short but not to were hes bald. ASAP HELP!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Pekes can look very cute shaved, but keep in mind that if your dog has or develops a condition such as diabetes or cushings after shaving the coat may never look the same again. That said, I think a Peke done in a #4 is about as short as you can go while still leaving a short, somewhat plush coat. A #3, or #5/8 will leave the coat slightly longer still, and then you have a variety of snap ons that will leave the coat various lengths over 1". You'll want a #10 for the sanitary areas.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

For people who want their Pekes (and similarly coated dogs) short, I never go shorter than a #4...the only exception is if the dog is so matted that there is no other option but to take it down shorter. The most common blade I use is the 4 for short; other wise I use #3's, 5\8s blades; the thing I enjoy most is hand scissoring them...they are super cute then


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

*UPDATE* I shaved him.


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

So cute! Except for the winter months, I always keep my Pek shaved.. he loves it and looks so cute! Wicket usually looks like yours shaved, but I leave his tail a little fuller. He always acts like a little wild puppy again every time I get him shaved.. it's funny.


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hahaha.


----------

